# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  الشجرة النفق ؟!

## الوردة الاردنية

الشجرة النفق أو نفق الشجرة المعروفة بإسم Wawona،
وهي شجرة عملاقة تقع في منتزه يوسمايت الوطني بكاليفورنيا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
ويبلغ إرتفاع الشجرة 227 قدم، ومحيطها 90 قدم،
وتعبر السيارات من خلالها، حيث تقوم الشجرة بدور النفق 
في مرور السيارات عبر الفتحة السفلية لها.





وتم عمل النفق داخل الشجرة في عام 1881م،
حيث كان يوجد بالشجرة ندبة أو "فتحة" صغيرة لا تسمح بعبور السيارات،
وكان هناك رجلاً غنى دائماً يتعثر في المرور من نفق الشجرة الضيق،
فقام بإستئجار شخصان مقابل 75 دولاراً لتوسيع هذا النفق.





ومنذ عام 1960 أثناء ركوب العربات التي تجرها الخيول، 
وحتى هذا الوقت ليعبر من هذا النفق السيارات..!! 













ومنذ ذلك الوقت أصبحت الشجرة العملاقة ذات النفق 
من المعالم السياحية الشهيرة في كاليفورنيا، وامتدت شهرتها إلى جميع الأنحاء،
ليأتي إليها السائحين من كل مكان لالتقاط الصور بجوارها.
مما جعل هذا المكان ينتعش من الناحية الإقتصادية

----------


## دموع الغصون

من المعالم السياحية الشهيرة المميزة 
استمتعت كتير بالموضوع وبالصور 
يسلمو اديكِ الوردة

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله 

بالفعل نقدر نعتبره معلم اثري رائع 



مشكورة الوردة على ماقدمتي

----------


## اليتيم العماني

كان الشجرة تحفة .

----------

